# Fun indoor Charity Dog Show Lancashire 12th Sept 2010



## stigDarley

As our dog show went so well we will be holding a second one on the 12th September 2010!

This show will again be indoor! We will again be excepting Pre-registration from July! 

Please let all your friends know! Classes will be £1.50 each per dog 

It will be held at Unit 8 Oyston Mill Strand Road Preston PR1 8UJ :thumbup:

1.	`Best Junior Handler (Children14 or under) 11am
2.	Cutest Puppy (4 months &#8211; 12 months) 11.15
3.	Best Veteran (7 Years+) 11.45
4.	Dog with the Waggiest tail 12.00
5.	Best behaved Dog 12.15
6.	Worst behaved Dog 12.30
7.	Dog judge would most like to take home 12.45
8.	Dog with most appealing eyes 13.00
LUNCH BREAK 45MIN
9.	Dog most like owner 13.45
10.	Most Handsome Dog 14.00
11.	Prettiest Bitch 14.15
12.	Best Rescue Dog 14.30
13.	Best Trick 14.45
14.	Best Cross Breed 15.00
15.	Best 6 Legs (two have to be human) 15.15
16.	Best Brace (matching or non matching £1.50 per pair)15.30
17.	Best Fancy Dress 15.45
18.	Best In Show 16.00 


Don't miss out!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley

Don't forget to tell all your friends!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko

Is this anywhere near the bus station? I'd love to take one of my two along but I don't drive!


----------



## nic101

if you need a photographer let me know


----------



## stigDarley

Verbatim said:


> Is this anywhere near the bus station? I'd love to take one of my two along but I don't drive!


Yes it's not far from Preston's main bus station, there are also bus stops close by, or its maybe a 15 min walk from Preston train station  :thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley

nic101 said:


> if you need a photographer let me know


Yes please def need a photographer...... if you do mobile you can sell pics there on the day.... the only thing that we ask for is copies of pics taken on the day, as were hopefully going to get a website built and want to eventually make our dog show a big annual event! So want to show ppl how cool the last one was!

But obvioulsy we could then advertise your business name  :thumbup:

Call me on 01772 461024 or 07728014348 :thumbup:


----------



## nic101

stigDarley said:


> Yes please def need a photographer...... if you do mobile you can sell pics there on the day.... the only thing that we ask for is copies of pics taken on the day, as were hopefully going to get a website built and want to eventually make our dog show a big annual event! So want to show ppl how cool the last one was!
> 
> But obvioulsy we could then advertise your business name  :thumbup:
> 
> Call me on 01772 461024 or 07728014348 :thumbup:


hiya - i have a website (in sig)... - im fully insured too 

also - yeh copies of all pics is fine, however i do request my name on the photos which are not bought from customers  and that are going on your website

i will pm you with some more info??


----------



## stigDarley

Any one fancy being a judge?????:thumbup: free bacon butty :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624

Looks good  May have to attend, Holly'll be 11 months by then!! :O


----------



## stigDarley

Hi, 

Yeah do come!! it was loads of good fun last time!!! xxx:thumbup:


----------



## haireisis

Sounds like a lot of fun!!! Acacia and I are definitely in!!


----------



## 6pack

What charity is this for and is it OK to cross post to other forums?


----------



## stigDarley

Hi, Please do cross post and let as many people know about it as poss!!!! 

I'm raising the money for Preston RSPCA but rather then give them the cash (they will be getting 100%) We are using it to buy good quality food, toys, bedding and treats. 

Like we did last time. As then i can say that 100% of the money helped the animals directly and wasn't used to buy stationary or such. As I know some people for what ever reason aren't so keen on the RSPCA. But no one could resent the animals getting goodies. 


Hope my ramblings make sense? :thumbup:

Still looking for judges............. any takers???? :


----------



## kaisa624

Good idea for you guys buying the stuff  Do we pay on arrival or what? Just so I know.

Got a few shows before this, but they are either YKC, Crufts qualifiers or some other fun shows.


----------



## stigDarley

kaisa624 said:


> Good idea for you guys buying the stuff  Do we pay on arrival or what? Just so I know.
> 
> Got a few shows before this, but they are either YKC, Crufts qualifiers or some other fun shows.


I'm gonna offer pre registration again, as some people didn't want to go into any of the morning classes. Just makes it easier. Will also be booking in on the day ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley

Hey, 

If anyone has any pet related business that want to come aong please do give me a shout!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dogmadviv

Hi,
Could you let me know how i go about pre registering for the fun show,it sounds great.
Cheers Viv :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624

dogmadviv said:


> Hi,
> Could you let me know how i go about pre registering for the fun show,it sounds great.
> Cheers Viv :thumbup:


Ditto, would be good to know about all the classes etc.


----------



## stigDarley

kaisa624 said:


> Ditto, would be good to know about all the classes etc.


Hi,

The list of the classes is on the first page of the forum. You can register on the Day or other wise all pre registration goes on at Discount Pet Supplies Unit 7 oyston mill strand road Preston PR1 8UJ.

he only thing with registering on the day is you run the risk of missing out. As there is a limited number per class ;-).

also bring a chair!

Thanks
xx


----------



## stigDarley

:thumbup:hi guys, 

Just to update everyone on the fantstic prizes up for grabs. 

Kong has donated loads of kongs, wubba's, braids, balls, stretch, air kongs and soooooooo much more (must be about £200 worth of kong stuff) 

James well beloved are donating loads of Craker jacks 15Kg of JWB Lamb & rice & 2Kg bags

Skinners is donating a 15Kg bag of food. £2.50 off vouchers & fancy Certificates. 

I've ordered the rosettes and they look better then last time! 

I've got travel sets...... and soooo much more!!!! :thumbup:

Definatly worth £1.50 per dog per class! 

+ Preston RSPCA really needs the support as they are really struggling! If they go there will be alot of probs!!! hope you can allmake it!!!!


----------



## kaisa624

As I don't live up north, could I possibly give you mine and Holly's details and you register us for the classes? I will PM you


----------



## stigDarley

if any one has any northern freinds please let them know about this event!!!!


----------



## Guest

Count me and my two shelties in!
May I bring my photography camera?


----------



## stigDarley

Brill, Yes you can bring your Camera. Can I askif you get any good pictures would you be able to email me copies. Emma,[email protected].uk

Thanks 

Emma


----------



## dizzyizzy

how do you pre-register:thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley

dizzyizzy said:


> how do you pre-register:thumbup:


Hi you can register in the day from 9 am onwards or to pre register you can visit Discount Pet supplies @ Unit 7 Oyston Mill Strand Road Preston PR1 8UR

:thumbup: pre registration just avoids dissapointment!


----------



## dizzyizzy

stigDarley said:


> As our dog show went so well we will be holding a second one on the 12th September 2010!
> 
> This show will again be indoor! We will again be excepting Pre-registration from July!
> 
> Please let all your friends know! Classes will be £1.50 each per dog
> 
> It will be held at Unit 8 Oyston Mill Strand Road Preston PR1 8UJ :thumbup:
> 
> 1.	`Best Junior Handler (Children14 or under) 11am
> 2.	Cutest Puppy (4 months  12 months) 11.15
> 3.	Best Veteran (7 Years+) 11.45
> 4.	Dog with the Waggiest tail 12.00
> 5.	Best behaved Dog 12.15
> 6.	Worst behaved Dog 12.30
> 7.	Dog judge would most like to take home 12.45
> 8.	Dog with most appealing eyes 13.00
> LUNCH BREAK 45MIN
> 9.	Dog most like owner 13.45
> 10.	Most Handsome Dog 14.00
> 11.	Prettiest Bitch 14.15
> 12.	Best Rescue Dog 14.30
> 13.	Best Trick 14.45
> 14.	Best Cross Breed 15.00
> 15.	Best 6 Legs (two have to be human) 15.15
> 16.	Best Brace (matching or non matching £1.50 per pair)15.30
> 17.	Best Fancy Dress 15.45
> 18.	Best In Show 16.00
> 
> Don't miss out!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


how do i register my dog izzy::thumbup:


----------



## dizzyizzy

stigDarley said:


> As our dog show went so well we will be holding a second one on the 12th September 2010!
> 
> This show will again be indoor! We will again be excepting Pre-registration from July!
> 
> Please let all your friends know! Classes will be £1.50 each per dog
> 
> It will be held at Unit 8 Oyston Mill Strand Road Preston PR1 8UJ :thumbup:
> 
> 1.	`Best Junior Handler (Children14 or under) 11am
> 2.	Cutest Puppy (4 months  12 months) 11.15
> 3.	Best Veteran (7 Years+) 11.45
> 4.	Dog with the Waggiest tail 12.00
> 5.	Best behaved Dog 12.15
> 6.	Worst behaved Dog 12.30
> 7.	Dog judge would most like to take home 12.45
> 8.	Dog with most appealing eyes 13.00
> LUNCH BREAK 45MIN
> 9.	Dog most like owner 13.45
> 10.	Most Handsome Dog 14.00
> 11.	Prettiest Bitch 14.15
> 12.	Best Rescue Dog 14.30
> 13.	Best Trick 14.45
> 14.	Best Cross Breed 15.00
> 15.	Best 6 Legs (two have to be human) 15.15
> 16.	Best Brace (matching or non matching £1.50 per pair)15.30
> 17.	Best Fancy Dress 15.45
> 18.	Best In Show 16.00
> 
> Don't miss out!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


how do i register my dog izzy: :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyizzy

stigDarley said:


> Hi you can register in the day from 9 am onwards or to pre register you can visit Discount Pet supplies @ Unit 7 Oyston Mill Strand Road Preston PR1 8UR
> 
> :thumbup: pre registration just avoids dissapointment!


ok thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy

hello everyone:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alphadog

So glad to hear you're having another show, the last one was great (she's not telling fibs!!) - loads of different breeds and stacks of gorgeous crosses too  The prizes were brilliant too and my rosettes are hanging on the dogs' car crates, what a show-off!!

I'll bob in to pre-register asap, and say hello of course


----------



## stigDarley

alphadog said:


> So glad to hear you're having another show, the last one was great (she's not telling fibs!!) - loads of different breeds and stacks of gorgeous crosses too  The prizes were brilliant too and my rosettes are hanging on the dogs' car crates, what a show-off!!
> 
> I'll bob in to pre-register asap, and say hello of course


Thats brill your such a Gem!

It was good and you helped sooo much. Selma was amazing as well!!! 
Hope business is going good? I took the dogs for a stroll on Cuerden vally the other day! It's beautiful the dogs was overjoyed with all the water!!!! xxxxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624

Hey, could you put me down for 2, 4 and 11. Am heading up north at the weekend, so will try to pop in to pre register, however if I can't may I pay on the door, as I put before, I live down south!!

Get to meet Alaska, Kai and Charlie we hope at the weekend  xxx


----------



## Horse and Hound

This looks ace! 

Glad to see I can just pop in though as I don't know if I will make any classes but will bring Rupert along and the dog walker too!

Do you still need a judge? I promise not to judge classes my dog is in!

Just for info, how old does the dog have to be to enter the best crost breed class?

Also think we can go in worst behaved dog too!!


----------



## Guest

Horse and Hound said:


> This looks ace!
> 
> Glad to see I can just pop in though as I don't know if I will make any classes but will bring Rupert along and the dog walker too!
> 
> Do you still need a judge? I promise not to judge classes my dog is in!
> 
> Just for info, how old does the dog have to be to enter the best crost breed class?
> 
> Also think we can go in worst behaved dog too!!


Looks like I will be seeing you here too.


----------



## ShakeyJakey

Think we will be showing our faces to this


----------



## kaisa624

shetlandlover said:


> Looks like I will be seeing you here too.


Ha, you'll see us the day before too  I have space in my car for a couple of your doggies if you need any extra space  xx


----------



## Guest

kaisa624 said:


> Ha, you'll see us the day before too  I have space in my car for a couple of your doggies if you need any extra space  xx


I could do with the lift but could you fit me, scott, Kia and Alaska in? Although Kai and Alaska are small enough to sit on knee's.


----------



## Horse and Hound

One could get in my car then in the back I expect. Rupert sits on the front seat!


----------



## kaisa624

Well apparently I'm taking Chris (OH) and his mom, I hope that I'm only taking Chris to be honest with you. You and Scott could fit in. Could fit all three dogs in, Alaska in boot and Holly and Kai on laps, if that's agreeable with you.
Should be fine  As long as you don't mind a squeeze  xx


----------



## Guest

Horse and Hound said:


> One could get in my car then in the back I expect. Rupert sits on the front seat!


Spoke to the lady at discount pet food's today she said if you really really want to judge then give her a ring. 

If you are staying over on the 11th then I guess we could take off straight from mine, but if you are not I dont want to drag you all the way to langho to pick up one of the dogs that early in the morning.

My OH's mum will drop us off and we can all meet up there. *unless you are staying over*

Also the lady at the store said being your own seats as they will not be providing any. So fold down seats or a blanket is my tip for you.


----------



## Horse and Hound

shetlandlover said:


> Spoke to the lady at discount pet food's today she said if you really really want to judge then give her a ring.
> 
> If you are staying over on the 11th then I guess we could take off straight from mine, but if you are not I dont want to drag you all the way to langho to pick up one of the dogs that early in the morning.
> 
> My OH's mum will drop us off and we can all meet up there. *unless you are staying over*
> 
> Also the lady at the store said being your own seats as they will not be providing any. So fold down seats or a blanket is my tip for you.


Cool, we can sort something out I'm sure. I'll chuck a couple of camping seats in the car, might even ask dad if I can borrow his car for the weekend as its massive (mondeo) so should fit more in!

Do discount pet foods supply ND? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Guest

Horse and Hound said:


> Cool, we can sort something out I'm sure. I'll chuck a couple of camping seats in the car, might even ask dad if I can borrow his car for the weekend as its massive (mondeo) so should fit more in!
> 
> Do discount pet foods supply ND? Just out of curiosity.


I think they do actually.


----------



## stigDarley

Horse and Hound said:


> Cool, we can sort something out I'm sure. I'll chuck a couple of camping seats in the car, might even ask dad if I can borrow his car for the weekend as its massive (mondeo) so should fit more in!
> 
> Do discount pet foods supply ND? Just out of curiosity.


Hi, I'm guessing ND stands for Natures Diet Trays? Yes we do stock them they are 72p each.

If you liek these have you ever tried the Natures Menu frozen nuggets there really good as well!! :thumbup:

Hope this helps thanks

Emma


----------



## stigDarley

Horse and Hound said:


> This looks ace!
> 
> Glad to see I can just pop in though as I don't know if I will make any classes but will bring Rupert along and the dog walker too!
> 
> Do you still need a judge? I promise not to judge classes my dog is in!
> 
> Just for info, how old does the dog have to be to enter the best crost breed class?
> 
> Also think we can go in worst behaved dog too!!


Ideally i've said 4 months (just because i want to make sure all dogs have injections!!!!!) But as long as it's not a brand new puppy that you only got home 2 days before. .... As pretty sure a dog show would be very scary for a brand new puppy!

How old is the dog your thinking of entering?

Thanks

Emma:thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley

nic101 said:


> hiya - i have a website (in sig)... - im fully insured too
> 
> also - yeh copies of all pics is fine, however i do request my name on the photos which are not bought from customers  and that are going on your website
> 
> i will pm you with some more info??


Hi are you still coming? x:confused1:


----------



## Horse and Hound

stigDarley said:


> Ideally i've said 4 months (just because i want to make sure all dogs have injections!!!!!) But as long as it's not a brand new puppy that you only got home 2 days before. .... As pretty sure a dog show would be very scary for a brand new puppy!
> 
> How old is the dog your thinking of entering?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Emma:thumbup:


5 months, be pretty much 6 months by the time of the show.

And thanks for the info re ND. That's cheaper than it currently costs me, by a whole 8p a tray! :thumbup: I have tried the Natures Menu nuggets but he wasn't overly impressed with them...he's a proper fussy little git.


----------



## stigDarley

Horse and Hound said:


> 5 months, be pretty much 6 months by the time of the show.
> 
> And thanks for the info re ND. That's cheaper than it currently costs me, by a whole 8p a tray! :thumbup: I have tried the Natures Menu nuggets but he wasn't overly impressed with them...he's a proper fussy little git.


My dogs devour the natures menu nuggets in about 10 seconds.... I like to give them some raw food in there diet...... But ND is very good.... If you want a few let me know and i'll make sure i have the right amount of stock! :thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound

stigDarley said:


> My dogs devour the natures menu nuggets in about 10 seconds.... I like to give them some raw food in there diet...... But ND is very good.... If you want a few let me know and i'll make sure i have the right amount of stock! :thumbup:


The rate he is going he won't be eating anything, the fussy little swine.


----------



## kaisa624

@ Horse and Hound, you still coming to ShetlandLovers house on the Sat?

Also, stigDarley, thanks for your reply text  Was unsure that I was still reserved etc as I hadn't heard anything for a while 

Will be bringing my OH and MIL (nooo!) along with us 

ShetlandLover - do you need me to bring any foods/chairs etc for the show?


----------



## briarlow

Oooh think I may bring my two woolly bears to this.


----------



## the melster

We'll be there .. it's been a while since we've been to a show :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624

Seems to be quite a few of us going from here now  Be good to meet a lot of new people =]


----------



## Guest

i went to this dog show today and it was the worst show i have ever been to i got there and was told i could not enter the classes i wanted to they were full but other people entered after me in same classes i spent over £20 pounds on entrys and the judge did not even look at my dog she only picked peoples dogs that she knew i watched her all day and she spoke to every person just before class and guess what they won there class. i think if people organise dog shows they should have a judge that knows what they are doing and this is not sour grapes from me i am doing this on behalf of alot of people that went today and wasted time because of a stupid woman with no clue about dogs.


----------



## Freyja

I hate it when that happens and the judge only places friends. I'm glad that we went to a show in Whitchurch instead. We went to one last year and the judge never touched the dogs just had them move up and down.


----------



## Guest

well for the best behaved dog all we did was stand there with our dogs and then she picked out the winner we did not have to do a thing with them so how did she know if they were well behaved or not


----------



## Guest

JJ16 are you the lady I spoke with before with the beautiful collies? 

Kai won 1st place in most handsome dog.
Alaska came 5th in best dog who looked like owner.
And Alaska and Kai came joint first in the best brace. (two dogs one handler) 

Emma and Ria are fantastic and friendly however I did notice a few people complaining about the judging however the show was for the RSPCA there will be another show next year no doubt with a different judge it was just nice to meet some beautiful dogs and some amazingly nice owners.


----------



## Horse and Hound

shetlandlover said:


> JJ16 are you the lady I spoke with before with the beautiful collies?


Those dogs were beautiful! I've never seen blue merle borders before! They were stunning.

Roo won his best cross breed class, but up until that point he'd not even been looked at all day, bar getting 3rd in Dog Most Like Owner...  (Both had hair in our eyes and were ready to fall asleep I think). But I knew as soon as that little staff puppy walked in we'd get nothing in any class against that! I'd never met that judge before in my life. I was chatting to her before our class started as I was thinking of taking him home as he was just dead on his feet.

It was, as said, only for charity and I doubt very much that a "proper" (as in full event) would be like that.

I'm still laughing though that that horrible looking chinese crested thing got 3rd in most handsome dog!!


----------



## stigDarley

jj16 said:


> i went to this dog show today and it was the worst show i have ever been to i got there and was told i could not enter the classes i wanted to they were full but other people entered after me in same classes i spent over £20 pounds on entrys and the judge did not even look at my dog she only picked peoples dogs that she knew i watched her all day and she spoke to every person just before class and guess what they won there class. i think if people organise dog shows they should have a judge that knows what they are doing and this is not sour grapes from me i am doing this on behalf of alot of people that went today and wasted time because of a stupid woman with no clue about dogs.


WHAT????? The judges was independant, we had 2. We had a max limit on classes to ensure that there were not to many dog per class so that everyones dog got looked at and that had a chance rather then some shows i've been to that Had 50 + dogs in as that really is to many to rember!!!! Are you the lady with the 2 grey collies?

Also If you got told that the classes were full then you obviously didn't get here very early so how could you of watched all day?

I don't think you did spend £20 and not win... Which number were you??? Which dogs did you have? I watched all the classes and the judge did look at everyones dogs. It happens that not everyone can win. With only 5 places and 20 dogs there are going to be 15 dissapointed people. But the prizes and rosettes were worth alot of money. So It's not even like they were cheap prizes.

It was a FUN dog show. If you felt like this why not come and say something rather then running to you computer and puttin poison messages on!!!!! It's so easy to put spiteful and damaging things on the internet. There are alot of people who came to me and siad they had a fantastic time. I was buzzing around the whole event why not pull me aside and say something?

EVERY PENNY RAISED goes to Preston RSPCA. Your obviously a very charitable person. These animals really do need the money. We thought that having the event helped raise funds without asking people for money for nothing. You should be ashamed of yourself.

If you think anythig i've said is unfiar please do call me Emma on 07728014348
voice your concern in person.

We even had a raffle that was FREE to enter and you could win a 15KG bag of Skinners food of choice..... there really is no pleasing some people.

One of the Judges works at Preston RSPCA and Izzy Roberts the other judge has judged shows for a long time KC and Fun. Sometimes its the draw of the luck if you win. Sometimes that judge just doesn't pick you. Thats what happens when you enter fun Dog shows. But it's people like you that stop them from being fun.

I own the pet shop that orgainsed the show to keep it totally fair. I didn't enter my dogs and I didn't judge. As much as i would love to. I always get independant judges and different ones every time. so there is never a question of a fix or it being unfair.

But also by having a different judge then there is alwasy a good chance you could win next time. I know some people who competed and won in March didn't get as highly placed this time, or placed at all. Thats what happens when you have different judges they have different opions. It's really your choice to compete no one forced you.

We didn't take your money and not provide prizes and a dog show so I really can't see what the problem is. You do realise that you might not win anything at an event but thats the chance that you have to take. If your concerned with the amount of money you alleged to spend £20 although the classes were £1.50 per dog per class so that doesn't add up???

Every judge is different, it really is pot luck. Hence i'll say it again why i have a different judge every show.

Why not PM me if you had real concers? Why just put spiteful things on here? Do you even realsise how hard i personally worked to organise this event? I arranged all the prizes. put out just short of 10,000 by myself. Endlesly listed it on the internet. While working 80+ hours at my business.


----------



## stigDarley

jj16 said:


> well for the best behaved dog all we did was stand there with our dogs and then she picked out the winner we did not have to do a thing with them so how did she know if they were well behaved or not


What were you expecting it WAS MEANT to be a bit of fun. Nothing seriouse. 
As alot of people who competed this was there first ever dog show.

The dogs were chilled and not aggresive so That really counts as well behaved.....

But please do give me your opion and i'll take it on board for next year.

These classes down south in Kent were just for FUN and to raise money for a good cause


----------



## stigDarley

shetlandlover said:


> JJ16 are you the lady I spoke with before with the beautiful collies?
> 
> Kai won 1st place in most handsome dog.
> Alaska came 5th in best dog who looked like owner.
> And Alaska and Kai came joint first in the best brace. (two dogs one handler)
> 
> Emma and Ria are fantastic and friendly however I did notice a few people complaining about the judging however the show was for the RSPCA there will be another show next year no doubt with a different judge it was just nice to meet some beautiful dogs and some amazingly nice owners.


Thank you and just for Ref Ria has agreed to be my judge next year... as I said i wanted a different Judge for every year....


----------



## stigDarley

jj16 said:


> i went to this dog show today and it was the worst show i have ever been to i got there and was told i could not enter the classes i wanted to they were full but other people entered after me in same classes i spent over £20 pounds on entrys and the judge did not even look at my dog she only picked peoples dogs that she knew i watched her all day and she spoke to every person just before class and guess what they won there class. i think if people organise dog shows they should have a judge that knows what they are doing and this is not sour grapes from me i am doing this on behalf of alot of people that went today and wasted time because of a stupid woman with no clue about dogs.


Ahh so you are the lady with the 2 blue collies you didn't spend £20 you only entered 3 classes... And i know because i have the sheet!!!

I'd like to ammend I have now checked the sheet and can confirmt that the lady with the blue collies entered 7 classes wich is a total of £10.50 on entrance fees. Due to the adverse comments I will keep the booking sheets on file for any one who wants to come look.


----------



## stigDarley

Horse and Hound said:


> Those dogs were beautiful! I've never seen blue merle borders before! They were stunning.
> 
> Roo won his best cross breed class, but up until that point he'd not even been looked at all day, bar getting 3rd in Dog Most Like Owner...  (Both had hair in our eyes and were ready to fall asleep I think). But I knew as soon as that little staff puppy walked in we'd get nothing in any class against that! I'd never met that judge before in my life. I was chatting to her before our class started as I was thinking of taking him home as he was just dead on his feet.
> 
> It was, as said, only for charity and I doubt very much that a "proper" (as in full event) would be like that.
> 
> I'm still laughing though that that horrible looking chinese crested thing got 3rd in most handsome dog!!


Rupert was a stunning dog..... Very cute!


----------



## stigDarley

shetlandlover said:


> JJ16 are you the lady I spoke with before with the beautiful collies?
> 
> Kai won 1st place in most handsome dog.
> Alaska came 5th in best dog who looked like owner.
> And Alaska and Kai came joint first in the best brace. (two dogs one handler)
> 
> Emma and Ria are fantastic and friendly however I did notice a few people complaining about the judging however the show was for the RSPCA there will be another show next year no doubt with a different judge it was just nice to meet some beautiful dogs and some amazingly nice owners.


P.S seeing as you won a few prizes can you please verify for me that the prizes were of a good standard!!!


----------



## stigDarley

I would to thank those of you that participated with the spirit of the day. 

I am proud to announce that we have managed to raise for Preston RSPCA. 

£330.50

This is much need cash. So a big pat on the back for eveyone who participated and made it possible for the event to take place!!! :thumbup:

Thank you and we will be holding one next year. 
Dates not confirmed yet

Thank you 

Emma


----------



## stigDarley

Freyja said:


> I hate it when that happens and the judge only places friends. I'm glad that we went to a show in Whitchurch instead. We went to one last year and the judge never touched the dogs just had them move up and down.


That wasn't our show last year was it? Can you please clarify As I'm trying to sort out this mess. The whole event is organised to raise funds for Preston RSPCA. But with hate mail on the net i'm worried it might effect next years. & i really did work very hard to pull the event togehter :


----------



## Horse and Hound

stigDarley said:


> Rupert was a stunning dog..... Very cute!


Thank you! He was a bit grumpy by the end, think it was all too much for him but we had a really good day and he was flat asleep from the minute he got home till 7 this morning, bar waking up for a wee and some food!

And I do think that some people are taking it a bit too seriously! It was a charity event, so don't take things to heart. You won't please everyone all the time but well done on it anyway! I was just pleased I could take Rupert somewhere that he had a chance in, as he's a mutt so not many shows I can really take him to!

Next year, he'll be fully grown, so he might be more "handsome", not cute! We will see if he can regain his title and beat Kai for his!

Muahahahahahahahah (evil laugh!)

P.s. I'll be in on either Wed/Friday to pick up my crate! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

sorry to disappoint you all but i am not the lady with the 2 collies i thought they were 2 nice dogs. i came with my cross breed dogs i had 2 of them.


----------



## stigDarley

Horse and Hound said:


> Thank you! He was a bit grumpy by the end, think it was all too much for him but we had a really good day and he was flat asleep from the minute he got home till 7 this morning, bar waking up for a wee and some food!
> 
> And I do think that some people are taking it a bit too seriously! It was a charity event, so don't take things to heart. You won't please everyone all the time but well done on it anyway! I was just pleased I could take Rupert somewhere that he had a chance in, as he's a mutt so not many shows I can really take him to!
> 
> Next year, he'll be fully grown, so he might be more "handsome", not cute! We will see if he can regain his title and beat Kai for his!
> 
> Muahahahahahahahah (evil laugh!)
> 
> And were just try n raise more money next time! xxx
> P.s. I'll be in on either Wed/Friday to pick up my crate! :thumbup:


Hi it's exactly £40 for the crate.

Thanks for your comments. See thats more of the spirit of things that the day is intended for. I really just wanted ppl to have fun and raise some dosh to help a good cause. Thats why i worked so hard to make sure the prizes were good quality.

Rupert is sooooo cute... I would love to have kidnapped him! And he has such a nice nature, some smaller dogs can be a bit scary....

I have to admit i did think the chinese crested were lovely,,, but i was in love with the great dane!!! There were so many beautiful dogs... I don't think we had one horrible ugly one there at all!!! Did you see the chow chow puppies! They were walking talking teddies!


----------



## ShakeyJakey

You can never please them all Emma but i think it was very well organised and you guys did a great job 

Think a few people were taking it a bit too seriously and i could question some of the judges choices sometimes but they were her choices, someone has to win and someone has to loose. It got Jake out getting used to dogs in a different atmosphere which is all that matters and i must say was impressed with how well all the dogs got on with how many there was in such a small space.

He's still not forgiven me for dressing him up in pink :s


----------



## Guest

jj16 said:


> sorry to disappoint you all but i am not the lady with the 2 collies i thought they were 2 nice dogs. i came with my cross breed dogs i had 2 of them.


Strange the lady with the two blue merle collies was saying the exact thing that you said, almost word for word.

Are you the owner of the sheltland cross?

Which classes did you enter?

Emma, the prizes were great. The dogs had a victory dinner of skinners last night and apart from it giving our Cavalier gas it was great. Alaska and Kai loved the show and Kai has been on a high since.

Although I would not have picked what the judges picked for some of the classes but I think the judge was fair. No matter who is picked someone will be upset.

And to show I am not biest.
I entered:
Best puppy - Got nothing
Best bitch - Got nothing.
Best dog judge wants to take home - Missed it. 
Most handsome dog - Came 1st with Kai.
Most dog owner look alike - Came 5th because me and Alaska are loud and have big mouths. 
Best brace - Came 1st with Alaska and Kai.
Best in show - Didnt get anything.

I dont regret spending any of the money, even the classes we didnt win the money was going to the RSPCA and it was great for the dogs to go and get to see other dogs and new people.

Everyone was there for the same reason.

I made great friends with a lovely woman and her 8 year old black lab, dressed as a dalmatian.

I am glad roo won best cross breed because he was by far the best looking imo.

Emma, count me in for next years show.


----------



## stigDarley

shetlandlover said:


> Strange the lady with the two blue merle collies was saying the exact thing that you said, almost word for word.
> 
> Are you the owner of the sheltland cross?
> 
> Which classes did you enter?
> 
> Emma, the prizes were great. The dogs had a victory dinner of skinners last night and apart from it giving our Cavalier gas it was great. Alaska and Kai loved the show and Kai has been on a high since.
> 
> Although I would not have picked what the judges picked for some of the classes but I think the judge was fair. No matter who is picked someone will be upset.
> 
> And to show I am not biest.
> I entered:
> Best puppy - Got nothing
> Best bitch - Got nothing.
> Best dog judge wants to take home - Missed it.
> Most handsome dog - Came 1st with Kai.
> Most dog owner look alike - Came 5th because me and Alaska are loud and have big mouths.
> Best brace - Came 1st with Alaska and Kai.
> Best in show - Didnt get anything.
> 
> I dont regret spending any of the money, even the classes we didnt win the money was going to the RSPCA and it was great for the dogs to go and get to see other dogs and new people.
> 
> Everyone was there for the same reason.
> 
> I made great friends with a lovely woman and her 8 year old black lab, dressed as a dalmatian.
> 
> I am glad roo won best cross breed because he was by far the best looking imo.
> 
> Emma, count me in for next years show.


Thank you thats really sweet, thats def cheered me up. Its so much hard work for me to put on but i really do try and do it for the right reasons.

The thing is the judge picks her choice no 2 judges are the same hence the different judge every year. But Ria is confirmed as my judge next year.

Glad Kai had fun both ur dogs were beautiful alsaka was like a mini lassie. so cute and Kai is adorable with his one ear up and one ear down! I could of taken him home!! they will make beautiful babies!!! xx


----------



## Caz2010

Reposted below as I couldnt figure out how to Quote :-/


----------



## Caz2010

stigDarley said:


> The thing is the judge picks her choice no 2 judges are the same hence the different judge every year. But Ria is confirmed as my judge next year.


Sorry if Ive done this all wrong with the quote,but Im new and seen whats being said and decided my first post should be about it.

I came yesterday and unlike others I do know the judge Izzy as both a friend and as a judge as I have been at 3 other shows where she has judged.

So I came to the show knowing I wouldnt get much as although she is a nice lady she tends not to really give much to Border Collies, which is fine we all have breeds we prefer over others.

I came to spend one of the last shows of the year chatting to friends, making new friends and having some fun while raising a few quid for charity.

Some shows you cant put a foot wrong and get placing after placing, others you dont and come home with only a couple of rosettes or nothing.

The important fact is its not always about what you win in terms of rosettes but what you win in terms of meeting new people and protentially making long term friends for both you and your pooches.


----------



## Guest

stigDarley said:


> Thank you thats really sweet, thats def cheered me up. Its so much hard work for me to put on but i really do try and do it for the right reasons.
> 
> The thing is the judge picks her choice no 2 judges are the same hence the different judge every year. But Ria is confirmed as my judge next year.
> 
> Glad Kai had fun both ur dogs were beautiful alsaka was like a mini lassie. so cute and Kai is adorable with his one ear up and one ear down! I could of taken him home!! they will make beautiful babies!!! xx


Thank you. Ria will make a great judge. 
I enjoyed yesterday, you and ria are very friendly.

I couldnt believe my two worked together really well in best brace, I entered that as a joke but they did great together. Usually they play fight with each other.

I know how much hard work you put into yesterday poor you, you didnt stop all day. I was watching you zip from the store to the show and felt for you honestly. I would have died from stress!

Dont worry about it for ever 1 person that didnt enjoy it 10 did.


----------



## stigDarley

jj16 said:


> sorry to disappoint you all but i am not the lady with the 2 collies i thought they were 2 nice dogs. i came with my cross breed dogs i had 2 of them.


HHHmmmm ok guess number two then are you the lady with Pippa and maisey then? as thats the only person who did enter loads of classes with two cross breeds. But that still wouldn't really make sense because those dogs got placed several times. Granted maybe not a first but still got placed in several classes.......


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> You can never please them all Emma but i think it was very well organised and you guys did a great job
> 
> Think a few people were taking it a bit too seriously and i could question some of the judges choices sometimes but they were her choices, someone has to win and someone has to loose. It got Jake out getting used to dogs in a different atmosphere which is all that matters and i must say was impressed with how well all the dogs got on with how many there was in such a small space.
> 
> He's still not forgiven me for dressing him up in pink :s


Thank you, Jake was another lovely dog i'd love to take home.... But i do think you stole the show with your draw dropping costume!!!!

I think you should of won best 6 legs as u n jake do match..... but like you said its the judges choice and depends on the judge!

You had a big appreciation group going on!!!! I'm glad you had fun! & a big thank you for coming and supporting the Preston RSPCA. & thank you for making such an effort!!! It was lovely to see!

I think jake looked so cute as a fairy!!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## stigDarley

shetlandlover said:


> Thank you. Ria will make a great judge.
> I enjoyed yesterday, you and ria are very friendly.
> 
> I couldnt believe my two worked together really well in best brace, I entered that as a joke but they did great together. Usually they play fight with each other.
> 
> I know how much hard work you put into yesterday poor you, you didnt stop all day. I was watching you zip from the store to the show and felt for you honestly. I would have died from stress!
> 
> Dont worry about it for ever 1 person that didnt enjoy it 10 did.


.

My feet have only just stopped swelling  
I'm sorry i missed the brace one I bet they looked very cute together! I like the great dane n the crested just becuase it looked so comical!!!!

Very busy n hectic day, but atleast i know that the money will help animals that are not as lucky in the owner department!!! :thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley

Caz2010 said:


> Sorry if Ive done this all wrong with the quote,but Im new and seen whats being said and decided my first post should be about it.
> 
> I came yesterday and unlike others I do know the judge Izzy as both a friend and as a judge as I have been at 3 other shows where she has judged.
> 
> So I came to the show knowing I wouldnt get much as although she is a nice lady she tends not to really give much to Border Collies, which is fine we all have breeds we prefer over others.
> 
> I came to spend one of the last shows of the year chatting to friends, making new friends and having some fun while raising a few quid for charity.
> 
> Some shows you cant put a foot wrong and get placing after placing, others you dont and come home with only a couple of rosettes or nothing.
> 
> The important fact is its not always about what you win in terms of rosettes but what you win in terms of meeting new people and protentially making long term friends for both you and your pooches.


Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Ria was saying that the pictures would be up on the net, any idea where?

Also if you need a judge any other time let me know.  Obviously not for the classes mine are in.


----------



## stigDarley

Caz2010 said:


> Sorry if Ive done this all wrong with the quote,but Im new and seen whats being said and decided my first post should be about it.
> 
> I came yesterday and unlike others I do know the judge Izzy as both a friend and as a judge as I have been at 3 other shows where she has judged.
> 
> So I came to the show knowing I wouldnt get much as although she is a nice lady she tends not to really give much to Border Collies, which is fine we all have breeds we prefer over others.
> 
> I came to spend one of the last shows of the year chatting to friends, making new friends and having some fun while raising a few quid for charity.
> 
> Some shows you cant put a foot wrong and get placing after placing, others you dont and come home with only a couple of rosettes or nothing.
> 
> The important fact is its not always about what you win in terms of rosettes but what you win in terms of meeting new people and protentially making long term friends for both you and your pooches.


Your dog was lovely and your costume was great!


----------



## stigDarley

shetlandlover said:


> Ria was saying that the pictures would be up on the net, any idea where?
> 
> Also if you need a judge any other time let me know.  Obviously not for the classes mine are in.


Thanks the other part is we don't let the judges dogs participate just because then there is never an issue of someone saying that its a fix.

I will be putting pictures on facebook and I can email if you'd like?

Thanks


----------



## Caz2010

stigDarley said:


> Your dog was lovely and your costume was great!


Thank you xxx

I dont think you could have had two more contrasting outfits though:
Me as the Vamp and my pet bat and Jakeys mum as a fairy, lol


----------



## Guest

stigDarley said:


> Thanks the other part is we don't let the judges dogs participate just because then there is never an issue of someone saying that its a fix.
> 
> I will be putting pictures on facebook and I can email if you'd like?
> 
> Thanks


What's the facebook name your putting them on? 
I am on limited internet at the mo because of my move so I cant open pictures via email.

And thats fair enough, I want to take part next year but maybe help judge the following year?


----------



## stigDarley

jj16 said:


> sorry to disappoint you all but i am not the lady with the 2 collies i thought they were 2 nice dogs. i came with my cross breed dogs i had 2 of them.


If you are the lady with Pippa and Maisey then

Pippa ccame second in Best Behaved
Maisey was 5th in Best cross breed
Pippa came 5th in Waggiest tail
Maisey came 4th in Dog judge would most like to take home

So that wouldn't actually make sense with half the complaint.... It would make sense with the £20 as this lady really did support us. But not with the didn't win anything???? Why not just say who you are..... rather then make statements with no substance....


----------



## stigDarley

shetlandlover said:


> What's the facebook name your putting them on?
> I am on limited internet at the mo because of my move so I cant open pictures via email.
> 
> And thats fair enough, I want to take part next year but maybe help judge the following year?


Yeah if you want the yeah after 2012! Brill that would be really nice.... :thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley

Caz2010 said:


> Thank you xxx
> 
> I dont think you could have had two more contrasting outfits though:
> Me as the Vamp and my pet bat and Jakeys mum as a fairy, lol


Jakeys mum had all the men lusting..... she had a real fab club going!!! But she's a beautiful lady so can pull the outfit off!!! don't think it would look as good on me! 

But loved your outfit as well, Buster in the pram with the dummy nearly made me wet myself! it's his face when he succed his dummy and bottle it was sooooooo funny!!! :arf:


----------



## Horse and Hound

jj16 said:


> sorry to disappoint you all but i am not the lady with the 2 collies i thought they were 2 nice dogs. i came with my cross breed dogs i had 2 of them.


Did you enter best cross breed? Which one where you?



ShakeyJakey said:


> You can never please them all Emma but i think it was very well organised and you guys did a great job
> 
> Think a few people were taking it a bit too seriously and i could question some of the judges choices sometimes but they were her choices, someone has to win and someone has to loose. It got Jake out getting used to dogs in a different atmosphere which is all that matters and i must say was impressed with how well all the dogs got on with how many there was in such a small space.
> 
> He's still not forgiven me for dressing him up in pink :s


That was a brilliant fancy dress outfit!I think I may have to get Rupert a small version for Halloween when he can go out with the kids next door for trick and treating.

I too could question some of the decisions, but that's what it is about, its a judges choice! The same with horse riding. The only real comp in the horse show that has no personal preference in really is cross country/show jumping. Suppose its the same with dog events. All show classes will be subject to the personal preference of the person judging, bar agility and fly ball I expect.



stigDarley said:


> Buster in the pram with the dummy nearly made me wet myself! it's his face when he succed his dummy and bottle it was sooooooo funny!!! :arf:


That was funny as! Thing is the dog was clearly loving every minute of it! Such a placid little dog too. Rupert loved him...a little too much actually, he tried to mount him at one stage!

And I'd love to see if there are any photos of me and Rupert!


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> Thank you, Jake was another lovely dog i'd love to take home.... But i do think you stole the show with your draw dropping costume!!!!
> 
> I think you should of won best 6 legs as u n jake do match..... but like you said its the judges choice and depends on the judge!
> 
> You had a big appreciation group going on!!!! I'm glad you had fun! & a big thank you for coming and supporting the Preston RSPCA. & thank you for making such an effort!!! It was lovely to see!
> 
> I think jake looked so cute as a fairy!!! :thumbup: xx


Lol do you want him 
Well my boy is from the Blackpool branch and its hard going there and wanting to take them all home so anything to make there lifes a bit easier. Thanxs for having us  x



Caz2010 said:


> Thank you xxx
> 
> I dont think you could have had two more contrasting outfits though:
> Me as the Vamp and my pet bat and Jakeys mum as a fairy, lol


Hehe we were definatly different ends of the fancy dress scale but glad someone was a mad as us to go the full hog 



stigDarley said:


> Jakeys mum had all the men lusting..... she had a real fab club going!!! But she's a beautiful lady so can pull the outfit off!!! don't think it would look as good on me!
> 
> But loved your outfit as well, Buster in the pram with the dummy nearly made me wet myself! it's his face when he succed his dummy and bottle it was sooooooo funny!!! :arf:


Lol shhhhhs Emma dont be so daft !!!

My poor mate that i dragged along with me took a few pics of the fancy dress and best 6legs class so will put them in the dog photo part for everyone to see and yes we have a pic of Buster in the pram with his bottle :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

I loved all the german shepherds and the chow chows! 
I nearly ran off with one of the chow chow's it was so cute!!!!

Roo was so tired yesterday but Katie I am glad you stuck around because he won best cross breed which in itself is a great reward for his cuteness. 

And yes 2012 I will judge that one!!!


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> Lol do you want him
> Well my boy is from the Blackpool branch and its hard going there and wanting to take them all home so anything to make there lifes a bit easier. Thanxs for having us  x
> 
> Hehe we were definatly different ends of the fancy dress scale but glad someone was a mad as us to go the full hog
> 
> Lol shhhhhs Emma dont be so daft !!!
> 
> My poor mate that i dragged along with me took a few pics of the fancy dress and best 6legs class so will put them in the dog photo part for everyone to see and yes we have a pic of Buster in the pram with his bottle :thumbup:


You did look amazing in the costume! and you do definatly have the figure to pull it off!!! + it was very brave!!! My husband wants me to get a costume like that now  i've said i'll hit the gym first!

Jake is lovely.... I'd of loved a GSD but Dan wanted a dobe! I think all the RSPCA centres are struggling which is such a shame, I can't go see the dogs id end up taking them all home....  not sure Dan n the dogs n cats would be to happy!!!

Dan videod Buster i think i may have to U tube it!!! :arf:


----------



## stigDarley

I shall have a look and let you know.... Buster is a lovely temp..... bugger with a ball but a lovely lil thing!!!


----------



## alphadog

jj16 said:


> i went to this dog show today and it was the worst show i have ever been to i got there and was told i could not enter the classes i wanted to they were full but other people entered after me in same classes i spent *over £20 pounds on entrys* and *the judge did not even look at my dog she only picked peoples dogs that she knew* i watched her all day and she spoke to every person just before class and guess what they won there class. i think if people organise dog shows they should have a judge that knows what they are doing and this is not sour grapes from me i am doing this on behalf of alot of people that went today and wasted time because of a stupid woman with no clue about dogs.


Wouldn't it be more mature and reasonable to speak with Emma directly and perhaps offer some suggestions or input before airing your opinions on a public forum? Very poor form given that this was a fun show, you were given plenty of notice to pre-register to avoid disappointment and it was afterall a fund raising event, so please don't bleat too much about your 20quid!

To put your mind at reat, the judge definately did not award places only to people she knew - I have never met her before but I am capable of making polite conversation, so perhaps you just misread the level of our 'freindship'?

For the record folks, it was a lovely show - well done Emma :thumbup: and a good amount of money was raised. I saw lots of friendly smiley people (maybe you were one of them jj16 ) and stacks of amazing dogs.



Caz2010 said:


> I came yesterday and unlike others I do know the judge Izzy as both a friend and as a judge as I have been at 3 other shows where she has judged.
> 
> So I came to the show knowing I wouldnt get much as although she is a nice lady she tends not to really give much to Border Collies, which is fine we all have breeds we prefer over others.
> .


This is proof, if needed, that the judge was not biased...Caz2010 knows the judge and knows that Collies are not her favourite breed, even so, she placed Owen (smooth Border Collie) in first place for Best Rescue Dog. I had no qualms with any of her other desicions, even though we may have different tastes in dogs

I can't believe there were so many PF members there yesterday - we should have worn a name badge and perhaps had a little coffee table of our own in the corner 

ShakeyJakey you both looked brilliant, a fairy GSD, who'd ave thunk it?!


----------



## Guest

I never met the judge before either. 

I must admit your dog was so beautiful in rescue dog.

I think every dog that took part deserved something but its for fun! People should just be happy they helped raise money for a worthy cause.

I enjoyed the day and will 100% be there for next years.


----------



## kaisa624

jj16 said:


> i went to this dog show today and it was the worst show i have ever been to i got there and was told i could not enter the classes i wanted to they were full but other people entered after me in same classes i spent over £20 pounds on entrys and the judge did not even look at my dog she only picked peoples dogs that she knew i watched her all day and she spoke to every person just before class and guess what they won there class. i think if people organise dog shows they should have a judge that knows what they are doing and this is not sour grapes from me i am doing this on behalf of alot of people that went today and wasted time because of a stupid woman with no clue about dogs.


Same as to be honest. I was told that I was entered for 3 classes, but in the end had to register on the day and only entered 2 classes. I did get an apology though, thanks Emma 

We actually only stayed for one class as it was very disorganised to me  in the cutest puppy class, as far as i'm aware, she chose a staff. I have nothing against the breed, but there were cuter pups in the ring. We were going to come back to enter her second class, but my OH was a little fed up and wanted to shoot.

It was a very small building too, and we drove around 3 times just to try to find the place! I was expecting to at least, in some of the classes, to see the dogs walking up and down, rather than just standing. Fair enough in the waggiest tail, they have to wag so you can't really walk all dogs up and down, but for the other classes, that's what I was expecting.


----------



## Guest

by the middle of the day the building was the perfect size for the amount of people and dogs around. 

Agree'd the staffy wasnt the cutiest there however it was the youngest so clearly had the advantage because it was in its little tiny pup stage. Also its down to the judge. 

Grace it was a bit of a let down that you didnt say you were leaving because in prettiest bitch I had to try and explain why you had not turned up yet I didnt even know why you had left. 

Its for fun, 
I am off to one this weekend coming up and they dont even have a class list yet. :scared:


----------



## stigDarley

Thanks everyone, I spoke to the woman with the 2 blue collies last night and it wasn't her who was upset. so I'm still not sure who my mystery complainer is. But Jill with the two blue collies was lovely and really understanding so thank you very much!

All criticism will be taken on board and used to improve the next show. I can't do fairer then that. As said there will be a different judge (Ria this year and Emma the year after hopefully!) 

100% of the money raised goes to the Preston RSPCA. The rosettes and Prizes were good quality. so it's not like i had one rosette and a couple of tiny treats. in total i think i was pushing £200 - £300 in prize value. 

I will take all comments on board and am a very reasonable person so would like to think i'm approachable on the day? 


all I can do is my best and hope this is good enough. I timetabled the classes to try and stop confusion and stop people from missing classes. The Venue was clean & Dry. 

Not sure what else I can add. No event is perfect and not everyone attending is always 100% happy but i've tried my best and at the end of the Day it was for FUN. Not a KC comp not a companion not a seriouse show. But purely for FUN. But i didn't supply crappy rosettes awarded to 5th and supplied some fantastic prizes. I think I'll add a list of the prizes.

As the leaflet said Fun to be taken in the spirit that it was never going to be very seriouse. However I did try to organise it well and keep it running smoothly. But as i'm only human and recovering from a bone infection I may not have done as good as job as i'd hoped. But i put in 100% effort. 


So i sincerly apologise if anyone thinks i've failed. But it's comments like these that are enough to put people off putting on future shows!


----------



## tashi

You havent failed, after all look how much you raised, tbh no matter what you do there is always someone who is not satisfied, I bet if you go through your entries there wont be many that can manage to spend that amount of money on a couple of dogs at a Companion show . 

Keep your chin up and think about all those that did have a good day and enjoy themselves and dismiss the only one that has complained  there is always one, people who run these type of events do sterling work for very good causes, give yourself a pat on the back and start planning next years :thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound

kaisa624 said:


> Same as to be honest. I was told that I was entered for 3 classes, but in the end had to register on the day and only entered 2 classes. I did get an apology though, thanks Emma
> 
> We actually only stayed for one class as it was very disorganised to me  in the cutest puppy class, as far as i'm aware, she chose a staff. I have nothing against the breed, but there were cuter pups in the ring. We were going to come back to enter her second class, but my OH was a little fed up and wanted to shoot.
> 
> It was a very small building too, and we drove around 3 times just to try to find the place! I was expecting to at least, in some of the classes, to see the dogs walking up and down, rather than just standing. Fair enough in the waggiest tail, they have to wag so you can't really walk all dogs up and down, but for the other classes, that's what I was expecting.


I think some people went expecting a bit too much to be quite frank.

And its not a hard place to find, Oysten Mill is massive.


----------



## Guest

stigDarley said:


> Thanks everyone, I spoke to the woman with the 2 blue collies last night and it wasn't her who was upset. so I'm still not sure who my mystery complainer is. But Jill with the two blue collies was lovely and really understanding so thank you very much!
> 
> All criticism will be taken on board and used to improve the next show. I can't do fairer then that. As said there will be a different judge (Ria this year and Emma the year after hopefully!)
> 
> 100% of the money raised goes to the Preston RSPCA. The rosettes and Prizes were good quality. so it's not like i had one rosette and a couple of tiny treats. in total i think i was pushing £200 - £300 in prize value.
> 
> I will take all comments on board and am a very reasonable person so would like to think i'm approachable on the day?
> 
> all I can do is my best and hope this is good enough. I timetabled the classes to try and stop confusion and stop people from missing classes. The Venue was clean & Dry.
> 
> Not sure what else I can add. No event is perfect and not everyone attending is always 100% happy but i've tried my best and at the end of the Day it was for FUN. Not a KC comp not a companion not a seriouse show. But purely for FUN. But i didn't supply crappy rosettes awarded to 5th and supplied some fantastic prizes. I think I'll add a list of the prizes.
> 
> As the leaflet said Fun to be taken in the spirit that it was never going to be very seriouse. However I did try to organise it well and keep it running smoothly. But as i'm only human and recovering from a bone infection I may not have done as good as job as i'd hoped. But i put in 100% effort.
> 
> So i sincerly apologise if anyone thinks i've failed. But it's comments like these that are enough to put people off putting on future shows!


YES YES YES me deffinatly the year after. 
And ria will be a great judge. 
You have not failed and dont let this put you off Emma, you did great. Many people enjoyed it and for every 1 person who didnt enjoy it 10 more did.

I really cant fault you on the show, you live and learn. As I said earlier the building was a great size because after the puppy show there were less people about. 

Dont let it put you off you did it for a great cause and it was a really fun day!!!


----------



## kaisa624

shetlandlover said:


> Grace it was a bit of a let down that you didnt say you were leaving because in prettiest bitch I had to try and explain why you had not turned up yet I didnt even know why you had left.


We weren't planning on leaving, we went along the docks and to [email protected] We didn't have a schedule with us, so thought we'd missed it already tbh. Blame it on Chris!!


----------



## paul & alfie

iam disgusted to read the comments posted bu jj16 about this event. 1st let me point out out to you (as its obvious that you havnt read the promo leaflet) that you could at anytime (weeks before the event took place) register your dog/dogs for any event of your choice by phoning the pre booking number on the promo leaflet soin that case you have no one to blame but yourself.2nd if you took time to read the promo leaflet properly you would have seen in capital letters at the top FUN RAISING CHARITY EVENT that to means fun a laugh to raise money for a good cause (rspca) not to be taken seriously,then you go on to complain about spending £20 on enteries,as a professed dog lover you should have only been to happy to to part with that sum may be more.3rd you never gave (in your post) any thanks or praise to the people who worked so hard organising the event,if you say its the worst show you have ever been to why not next year stage an event of your own then you will see how much hard work & free time people give to put on an event like this,the rspca lady that attended gave up her free time,the organisers put this event on with help of sponsorship & money of there own,then you go & knock the judge fine thats ok everyone has there own oppinion of people but there is a old saying & i think this applies to you judging a show dont knock it till you have tried it. all in all i enjoyed the show & i felt that all the organisers were very helpful & no before anyone asks i didnt win anything i never even got a place,but for me its not the winning that matters its the taking part & raising money for a good cause that counts. paul & alfie


----------



## Horse and Hound

paul & alfie said:


> register your dog/dogs for any event of your choice by phoning the pre booking number on the promo leaflet soin that case you have no one to blame but yourself.


Actually that's not strictly true. I tried to pre-register as I had issues getting down there but I couldn't book in without going in in person and paying.

I took the chance though and said I would just turn up in time for the first class I wanted to do and if I couldn't get in, I couldn't get in. I wasn't going to start kicking and screaming about it. I'd have still stayed to watch.


----------



## Guest

I booked in for the show weeks before by going down to the shop and booking in. I did however try to book in for Katie and roo over the phone as I had since moved out of Preston, but could not do so as Emma needed money for it before putting placements down which imo is very very fair as even those who paid didnt turn up on the day so can you imagine how many more people would drop out without telling if they didnt pay in the first place.


----------



## Freyja

stigDarley said:


> That wasn't our show last year was it? Can you please clarify As I'm trying to sort out this mess. The whole event is organised to raise funds for Preston RSPCA. But with hate mail on the net i'm worried it might effect next years. & i really did work very hard to pull the event togehter :


No it wasn't your show it was one local to me in Staffordshire.


----------



## stigDarley

Freyja said:


> No it wasn't your show it was one local to me in Staffordshire.


Thanks for clarifying that just trying to sort out the truth really. It takes a lot of hard work to put on a show. Plus both the shows costs were paid for by new business in its first year of trading.

As i'm sure you can appreciate the first year of trading is the hardest! I even gave up having wages so i culd pay for the shows. So Sorry if ppl think i'm being dramatic but I really was upset by comments. From someone who won't even announce who they are......:frown:


----------



## stigDarley

Well just so you all know Caz2010 won a free bag of 15kg skinners food. 
She picked Duck and Rice which goes at £21.99 so that was Free. All from filling in a form at the dog show! ........ Just for those concerned that it was genuine!


----------



## stigDarley

:thumbup:Also it has been decided for next year 

Please can the only people who attend be people that are prepared to treat the day with the Spirit in which it was intended for FUN. 


There seem to be some "Hard core" fun dog show ppl who on the most seem to take it a little bit to personally. There are some people who take them with the spirit in which they are inteded. If you don't feel you can then please don't bother attending another one of my events ever! 

If you can take it as it is meant FUN then please do come again!!! 

I'm hoping Linz and Jake will come back with another amazing costume  :thumbup:

And Rupurts owners spirit of "defending titles" are more the thing I was hoping for it all to be taken in the spirit intended. 

I did however meet some lovely people and still have no idea who my mystery complainer is! and to be honest i don't care any more. I have a vague idea who you are and if you turn up to another one of my event u'll just be asked to leave the premisies. :thumbup: :lol: 

The lovely ppl and you know who you are! Are always welcome back! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

And meeee. 

Also thanks for letting us know who won the skinners as me and Katie both put in for it too. Congrats Caz hope your dog enjoys it.


----------



## Horse and Hound

stigDarley said:


> And Rupurts owners spirit of "defending titles" are more the thing I was hoping for it all to be taken in the spirit intended.


Oh we are taking it VERY seriously.

His rosettes and certificates are now in the cabinet with my horse riding trophies and we're embarking on a strict mental and physical training regime.

Each day I drag him out of bed at half 6 for a 20/30 minute power walk round the block, come rain or shine. Then I make him do 5 minutes of sit, stay, come, paw before giving him his breakfast. If he's a good boy he gets a cold cup of tea too (which he likes).

Then he is left alone for a few hours with a kong and puzzle ball to work out, before being taken out for another walk, this time a bit longer, by the neighbour.

Then he's allowed to sleep until I come home and we play, before more training. Then bed.

The title will still be ours next year... and I'll also have best brace when I bring Charlie with me...

...if not I'll burn your shop down and post some dog poo through the judge's letter box.

(that last bits a joke).


----------



## stigDarley

Horse and Hound said:


> Oh we are taking it VERY seriously.
> 
> His rosettes and certificates are now in the cabinet with my horse riding trophies and we're embarking on a strict mental and physical training regime.
> 
> Each day I drag him out of bed at half 6 for a 20/30 minute power walk round the block, come rain or shine. Then I make him do 5 minutes of sit, stay, come, paw before giving him his breakfast. If he's a good boy he gets a cold cup of tea too (which he likes).
> 
> Then he is left alone for a few hours with a kong and puzzle ball to work out, before being taken out for another walk, this time a bit longer, by the neighbour.
> 
> Then he's allowed to sleep until I come home and we play, before more training. Then bed.
> 
> The title will still be ours next year... and I'll also have best brace when I bring Charlie with me...
> 
> ...if not I'll burn your shop down and post some dog poo through the judge's letter box.
> 
> (that last bits a joke).


Ha ha love it!!!! see thats more of what i wanted!!:thumbup::lol:


----------



## robertsizzy

jj16 said:


> i went to this dog show today and it was the worst show i have ever been to i got there and was told i could not enter the classes i wanted to they were full but other people entered after me in same classes i spent over £20 pounds on entrys and the judge did not even look at my dog she only picked peoples dogs that she knew i watched her all day and she spoke to every person just before class and guess what they won there class. i think if people organise dog shows they should have a judge that knows what they are doing and this is not sour grapes from me i am doing this on behalf of alot of people that went today and wasted time because of a stupid woman with no clue about dogs.


How dare you say that the people I new where my friends I did not now them, & how dare you say I dont now much about dogs YOU don't now any thing about me. People came to me because one or two dogs where unsure of people due to reason they told me about. I don't now how many dog show you go to but myself I go to fun shows, companion shows, & champ shows & there you are saying it cost you £20 pounds my goodness just to enter one dog for a champ show cost £23 pounds & that only for one class. Get a life & stop moaning it was a Fun show. What a shame you did not put your name but I have a good idea who you are 
from Isobel


----------



## Horse and Hound

stigDarley said:


> Ha ha love it!!!! see thats more of what i wanted!!:thumbup::lol:


 I'm bringing Rupert to the shop tonight too so if you're there you can say hello.

I've stuck the James Wellbeloved at the back of the cupboard for now as he's terrible on their wet, such bad wind! So i'm not sure if I should try him on it or just donate it to a local animal shelter? 

Either way, some poor doggies will benefit.


----------



## stigDarley

Horse and Hound said:


> I'm bringing Rupert to the shop tonight too so if you're there you can say hello.
> 
> I've stuck the James Wellbeloved at the back of the cupboard for now as he's terrible on their wet, such bad wind! So i'm not sure if I should try him on it or just donate it to a local animal shelter?
> 
> Either way, some poor doggies will benefit.


We have a donation bin in the corridor for Preston RSPCA so people can drop off unwated food n when there gets enough we take it down...... if you decided you don't want it i'll sort u out with something else and you can donate the bag :thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley

robertsizzy said:


> How dare you say that the people I new where my friends I did not now them, & how dare you say I dont now much about dogs YOU don't now any thing about me. People came to me because one or two dogs where unsure of people due to reason they told me about. I don't now how many dog show you go to but myself I go to fun shows, companion shows, & champ shows & there you are saying it cost you £20 pounds my goodness just to enter one dog for a champ show cost £23 pounds & that only for one class. Get a life & stop moaning it was a Fun show. What a shame you did not put your name but I have a good idea who you are
> from Isobel


You will have to let me know who you think it is and I'll ban them from my further events. :thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley

Horse and Hound said:


> I'm bringing Rupert to the shop tonight too so if you're there you can say hello.
> 
> I've stuck the James Wellbeloved at the back of the cupboard for now as he's terrible on their wet, such bad wind! So i'm not sure if I should try him on it or just donate it to a local animal shelter?
> 
> Either way, some poor doggies will benefit.


both me and my dogs are always here!! xx


----------



## Guest

I dont have a clue who it is. I honestly thought it was the lady with the two blue merle collies but its not her.

Katie are you on for Sunday?


----------



## stigDarley

tashi said:


> You havent failed, after all look how much you raised, tbh no matter what you do there is always someone who is not satisfied, I bet if you go through your entries there wont be many that can manage to spend that amount of money on a couple of dogs at a Companion show .
> 
> Keep your chin up and think about all those that did have a good day and enjoy themselves and dismiss the only one that has complained  there is always one, people who run these type of events do sterling work for very good causes, give yourself a pat on the back and start planning next years :thumbup:


Thank you!!! it was just soul destroying to log on the next day to horrible comments like that.

The whole point of the day was fun and to help create memories for people with their beloved dogs. Lets face it our beloved pets don't live long enough so its fantastic to win rosettes and certificates that create memories.

All you can do is try your best! :thumbup:


----------



## Caz2010

stigDarley said:


> Thank you!!! it was just soul destroying to log on the next day to horrible comments like that.
> 
> The whole point of the day was fun and to help create memories for people with their beloved dogs. Lets face it our beloved pets don't live long enough so its fantastic to win rosettes and certificates that create memories.
> 
> All you can do is try your best! :thumbup:


Hiya Emma,
Just to say was lovely chatting to you today when I came in to collect the 15kg Bag of Skinners that I won via the Free Prize Draw at the show on Sunday. 

It was a really lovely surprise when I got the letter saying Id won and the voucher to bring into you to collect it.

Ive tried my gang on it and they all seem to be enjoying it, even Betty who can be really, really fussy. :thumbup:

So for those who seemingly have nothing better to do then criticise your hard work and effort, grow up and if you cant be a graceful looser when you dont win at shows maybe you should really consider if you should be taking part at all!

Love, hugs and slurps from my dogs,


----------



## kaisa624

I don't understand how someone could pay £20 and complain... I am quite happy to pay the price for entering.

Sure, we forgot to turn up for one of our classes, as I thought we'd already missed it and the OH wanted to go, but we still paid for it, and didn't ask for the money back. The main thing that I didn't honestly like about it, was the size of the hall, maybe, that was just me being picky!!

It wasn't a bad show, just wasn't one that my OH enjoyed, so as I was staying at his, what he wants tends to go, and vice versa when he's at mine. I'm not sure tbh who it is that is complaining a lot, and I apologise if I came across quite strong in my opinion, I'm just not used to being in a crowded room with lots of dogs, am more used to outdoor open shows


----------



## robertsizzy

Caz2010 said:


> Sorry if Ive done this all wrong with the quote,but Im new and seen whats being said and decided my first post should be about it.
> 
> I came yesterday and unlike others I do know the judge Izzy as both a friend and as a judge as I have been at 3 other shows where she has judged.
> 
> So I came to the show knowing I wouldnt get much as although she is a nice lady she tends not to really give much to Border Collies, which is fine we all have breeds we prefer over others.
> 
> I came to spend one of the last shows of the year chatting to friends, making new friends and having some fun while raising a few quid for charity.
> 
> Some shows you cant put a foot wrong and get placing after placing, others you dont and come home with only a couple of rosettes or nothing.
> 
> The important fact is its not always about what you win in terms of rosettes but what you win in terms of meeting new people and protentially making long term friends for both you and your pooches.


Hi I am shocked that you call me a Friend I see you at show & the most we ever say to each other is hello or what weather. If you now me as well as you say you do I have got friends in border collies & I love these dogs but I love any dogs. Fancy dress it was a big class & every body looked good & I would have placed you all but there where only 5 places


----------



## Caz2010

robertsizzy said:


> Hi I am shocked that you call me a Friend I see you at show & the most we ever say to each other is hello or what weather. If you now me as well as you say you do I have got friends in border collies & I love these dogs but I love any dogs. Fancy dress it was a big class & every body looked good & I would have placed you all but there where only 5 places


Izzy if you noticed I said you are a nice lady and I know you so you were NOT showing favouritism, which is something the poster complaining about the show was implying which I think was unfair.

I never mentioned at any point any of the classes, or the fact I was or wasnt placed, and pointed out I came to the show to have fun.

I am sorry if you are offended I considered you a friend and have noted my mistake and apologise.


----------



## robertsizzy

What is wrong with you all, have any of you judged at shows. Poor Emma she had worked so hard to make it a nice day & when it was raining we had shelter to keep dry, plus the prizes where ever so good, plus we could get warm food. If you can recall I did say what nice dogs you have & you should all be proud of your selves. I must say making a fuss of all your dogs was ever so nice not one was nasty. I have to also say how could I tell if a dog was well behaved well when I walked down by your dogs not one jumped some where sitting & never moved that to me is a well behaved dog & you should be proud of that. I can say it is very hard to judge & thats why my self & kelly who is from the R S P C A also helped judge some classes with me & we where both knocking our heads togther because they where all nice dogs & even when they where big classes we could only pick 5 places. You now the old saying you are always taking the best dog home win or loose. If I was Emma maybe she should get one of you to judge her show. Its great when you stand on the out side of the ring & say I Would not pick that dog you where not in the ring. So stop your moaning.
From Isobel


----------



## Horse and Hound

I stand by what I said last night Emma, I still think a Christmas Doggy Party is the way forward.

Rupert was still gruffing at those kids with the guitar until we got out of the mill gates! And he enjoyed his skinners when I fed him a few bits on the way home, but as soon as it went his his dish...not thanks mum.

He's a pain in the arse! 

But still best Cross Breed!!


----------



## stigDarley

Horse and Hound said:


> I stand by what I said last night Emma, I still think a Christmas Doggy Party is the way forward.
> 
> Rupert was still gruffing at those kids with the guitar until we got out of the mill gates! And he enjoyed his skinners when I fed him a few bits on the way home, but as soon as it went his his dish...not thanks mum.
> 
> He's a pain in the arse!
> 
> But still best Cross Breed!!


Ha ha maybe he's one of those dogs that likes to work for his food? maybe something like a kong might get him to eat more..... I do know some dogs that can't stand things in their bowls....

I love rupert and intend to dog knap him at the next show!!! 

Not sure I could manage a christmas piss up with dogs and owners??? Maybe just with the dogs?? 

I will put one on next year just not sure of the date...... I quiet like having it to celebrate another whole year of business....... open to suggestions though!


----------



## Horse and Hound

shetlandlover said:


> I dont have a clue who it is. I honestly thought it was the lady with the two blue merle collies but its not her.
> 
> Katie are you on for Sunday?


Not too sure now. I've just been reminded I promised to go to a wedding fayre with mum. I ducked out of last weeks...don't think I'll get out of this one. 



stigDarley said:


> We have a donation bin in the corridor for Preston RSPCA so people can drop off unwated food n when there gets enough we take it down...... if you decided you don't want it i'll sort u out with something else and you can donate the bag :thumbup:


You're a star.

Will see how he goes on it. I might open it later and see what he does.



stigDarley said:


> Ha ha maybe he's one of those dogs that likes to work for his food? maybe something like a kong might get him to eat more..... I do know some dogs that can't stand things in their bowls....
> 
> I love rupert and intend to dog knap him at the next show!!!
> 
> Not sure I could manage a christmas piss up with dogs and owners??? Maybe just with the dogs??
> 
> I will put one on next year just not sure of the date...... I quiet like having it to celebrate another whole year of business....... open to suggestions though!


Christmas Fancy Dress. I think it would be class!


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> :thumbup:Also it has been decided for next year
> 
> Please can the only people who attend be people that are prepared to treat the day with the Spirit in which it was intended for FUN.
> 
> There seem to be some "Hard core" fun dog show ppl who on the most seem to take it a little bit to personally. There are some people who take them with the spirit in which they are inteded. If you don't feel you can then please don't bother attending another one of my events ever!
> 
> If you can take it as it is meant FUN then please do come again!!!
> 
> *I'm hoping Linz and Jake will come back with another amazing costume*  :thumbup:
> 
> And Rupurts owners spirit of "defending titles" are more the thing I was hoping for it all to be taken in the spirit intended.
> 
> I did however meet some lovely people and still have no idea who my mystery complainer is! and to be honest i don't care any more. I have a vague idea who you are and if you turn up to another one of my event u'll just be asked to leave the premisies. :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> The lovely ppl and you know who you are! Are always welcome back! :thumbup:


O dont u worry its in planning already


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> O dont u worry its in planning already


Glad to hear i'm sure if the local lads know about the last one it might increase my numbers 

By the way my Dad Said had he been judging best 6 legs you would of won hands down 

There are so many possibilities! xxx :thumbup:


----------



## stigDarley

Hilariouse my mystery complainer has now deleted their account  Still no idea who they are and seeing as they haven't been big enough to confess who they are. I really do think it was some sad little person who couldn't take it they didn't win.............


----------



## stigDarley

kaisa624 said:


> I don't understand how someone could pay £20 and complain... I am quite happy to pay the price for entering.
> 
> Sure, we forgot to turn up for one of our classes, as I thought we'd already missed it and the OH wanted to go, but we still paid for it, and didn't ask for the money back. The main thing that I didn't honestly like about it, was the size of the hall, maybe, that was just me being picky!!
> 
> It wasn't a bad show, just wasn't one that my OH enjoyed, so as I was staying at his, what he wants tends to go, and vice versa when he's at mine. I'm not sure tbh who it is that is complaining a lot, and I apologise if I came across quite strong in my opinion, I'm just not used to being in a crowded room with lots of dogs, am more used to outdoor open shows


Hey no probs thanks though!

I had it indoors just becuase up north it ALWAYS rains :thumbup: and i hate getting wet and hate dog shows in the rain and didn't want the weather to effect the turn out......... but thanks


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> Glad to hear i'm sure if the local lads know about the last one it might increase my numbers
> 
> By the way my Dad Said had he been judging best 6 legs you would of won hands down
> 
> There are so many possibilities! xxx :thumbup:


Hehe thankyou Emma's dad :thumbup: but that was a top idea that won the class never seen it done like that before and it was another German shepherd so we cant moan really 

Maybe next show i should grab some leaflets and go out on the street promo for you, that would rake the numbers in 
For the people that think im totally mad i dont get out much and work by myself with a bunch of looney young horses so when im eventually allowed out i tend to do it in a wacky style :arf:
x


----------



## stigDarley

ShakeyJakey said:


> Hehe thankyou Emma's dad :thumbup: but that was a top idea that won the class never seen it done like that before and it was another German shepherd so we cant moan really
> 
> Maybe next show i should grab some leaflets and go out on the street promo for you, that would rake the numbers in
> For the people that think im totally mad i dont get out much and work by myself with a bunch of looney young horses so when im eventually allowed out i tend to do it in a wacky style :arf:
> x


Fantastic...... you'll have to come out on the next girls night!!!! I like wacky!!! xxx:thumbup:


----------



## Caz2010

ShakeyJakey said:


> For the people that think im totally mad i dont get out much and work by myself with a bunch of looney young horses so when im eventually allowed out i tend to do it in a wacky style :arf:
> x


Linz I second that, people think us horse types are out on the lash every night and having wild parties - if only twas true, wild nights of partying are not exactly a wise idea when you have to be up at daybreak to go sort you neddies out! 

I cant even remember the last time I had a wild night, Im usually in my jimjams and watching telly by 7 :lol:

What neddies are you 'owned by' I am owned by my crazy gang ranging in ages, breeds and sizes from my old gal a 27yo 17hh Irish sports horse whom Ive had 12year down to my baby a 4month old fally foal who I wasnt expecting his mum to surprise me with - I was just about to put her on a diet cause I thought she was fat - long story!! :eek6:


----------



## kaisa624

stigDarley said:


> Hey no probs thanks though!
> 
> I had it indoors just becuase up north it ALWAYS rains :thumbup: and i hate getting wet and hate dog shows in the rain and didn't want the weather to effect the turn out......... but thanks


No worries chick! I know it generally rains up north, but the last show we went to in Leyland, was nice and sunny, and in the middle of a park, so dogs could mess around after showing off lead etc. Just got a little crowded according to the OH


----------



## ShakeyJakey

stigDarley said:


> Fantastic...... you'll have to come out on the next girls night!!!! I like wacky!!! xxx:thumbup:


Oooooo if i have the pennies i will  
Thankyou but beaware that fairy outfit is me actually wearing clothes lol x



Caz2010 said:


> Linz I second that, people think us horse types are out on the lash every night and having wild parties - if only twas true, wild nights of partying are not exactly a wise idea when you have to be up at daybreak to go sort you neddies out!
> 
> I cant even remember the last time I had a wild night, Im usually in my jimjams and watching telly by 7 :lol:
> 
> What neddies are you 'owned by' I am owned by my crazy gang ranging in ages, breeds and sizes from my old gal a 27yo 17hh Irish sports horse whom Ive had 12year down to my baby a 4month old fally foal who I wasnt expecting his mum to surprise me with - I was just about to put her on a diet cause I thought she was fat - long story!! :eek6:


O i know what you mean i only manage to get out a few times of the year and its usually for birthdays  and usually whilst everyone is out getting drunk in summer time im bloody foal watching or assisting getting the mares pregnant  o the things we do for work.
our oldest is 18 and in foal down to a 3month old foal. oooo we had a horse come to us in august that was showing signs of foaling and turned out it wasnt at all : wow that must of been a nice suprise for you


----------



## Caz2010

ShakeyJakey said:


> O i know what you mean i only manage to get out a few times of the year and its usually for birthdays  and usually whilst everyone is out getting drunk in summer time im bloody foal watching or assisting getting the mares pregnant  o the things we do for work.
> our oldest is 18 and in foal down to a 3month old foal. oooo we had a horse come to us in august that was showing signs of foaling and turned out it wasnt at all : wow that must of been a nice suprise for you


Ditto, same here, birthdays, hatches, matches or dispatches are the only times I really go anywhere other then to dog shows or horse shows.

I prefer not to think of looking after my horses as work, more a pleasure, but thats cause I cant really work for myself looking after my own horses - :lol:

Yes Majik was a lovely surprise, Tinkerbelle sure kept that one quiet as after we had to have a covering terminated 5 years ago we were told she would be barren.

We had to have the accidental covering terminated as shes a shitland and the stallion Earl was a sec B (he broke a fence to get to Tink), and she could never have carried the foal then she was running with my Bambam (fally) for 3 years and nothing so never thought anything of it.

Then 21st May this year shock of all shocks went down in the morning and there was this tiny foalie full of vip and vinegar bouncing along side of mum!

I was so proud of them both as Tink did it all on her own, a first time mum and shes been amazing a real great dam, Majik however is alot like his dad and a ikkle ****! :thumbup:


----------

